# Was sondieren?



## Geowulf (19. Oktober 2007)

Teufeleisenerze sondieren ist ja eigendlich logisch. Adamantiterze auch,
aber lohnt es sich Khorium und Eterniumerze zu sondieren, da diese recht teuer sind?

Grüsse Geowulf


----------



## Bl4ze (19. Oktober 2007)

diese beiden arten von erz kannst du nicht sondieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke damit klärt sich die frage.


----------



## Bl4d3 (20. Oktober 2007)

denke auch wenn man es könnte würde es sich eher weniger lohnen aber ja^^


----------

